# How NOT to gut an elk - Warning: Gross and Ignorant



## mossymo (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0E8DcNm1Fs


----------



## gnubee (Sep 24, 2009)

And he still has to clean it out after all that. Too funny. No sympathy from his friends either.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 24, 2009)

Moron...  Not sure WTF he was thinking..  Having the Elk at that kind of angle puts the Stomach right where his knife found it..  No doubt he was gaging..  Stomach of an Elk is not exactly perfume.


----------



## the iceman (Sep 24, 2009)

My buddy made the same mistake with his first Mulie. Like you said, not exactly perfume. I'm just glad we didn't have breakfast before we went out that morning.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 24, 2009)

Man I feel better about my day already!....hahaha


----------



## blacklab (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice reminds me of the EXORSIST


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry about your friend but now get back and finish the job.


----------



## erain (Sep 24, 2009)

yuck!!!!  and he still got to finish what he started... wonder how that turned out.  i think i would pass on that elk sausage...


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2009)

And that demonstrates why you winch the animal up by it's *hind* legs!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 25, 2009)

Pops6927
You mean the *front* legs don't you?


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 25, 2009)

ROFL! I don't even hunt and that was hillarious!


----------



## que-ball (Oct 2, 2009)

Pops said it right.  You want the hind end of your critter higher than the front end when zipping it open.  That moves the stomach away from the pelvis when you're starting the fielddressing cut.  Once through the skin, abdominal muscles, and peritoneum at the pelvis, you use two fingers of the non-knife hand to lift the hide up from the guts and cut between them.  Once that cut is made, front end up lets gravity help you pull the guts out of the cavity.  These guys in the video were clearly working on the downhill end of their elk.


----------

